# Best NO product



## OzMonster (Jul 4, 2008)

Im currently using BSN NoXplode and am pretty please with it.i have recently started seeing a lot of new products popping up for example SAN fierce and the Gaspari Superpump, what products do you guys think is the best?? should i stay with the BSN or is one of the others better?

opinions guys? has anyone tried the others, if so what did u think??


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 4, 2008)

OzMonster said:
			
		

> Im currently using BSN NoXplode and am pretty please with it.i have recently started seeing a lot of new products popping up for example SAN fierce and the Gaspari Superpump, what products do you guys think is the best?? should i stay with the BSN or is one of the others better?
> 
> opinions guys? has anyone tried the others, if so what did u think??



I find most NO products are a waste of money. Sure they give you a great pump and make you feel good but interms of long lasting effects they don't really do anything. I would personally use the money to get a good protein... I have found one source that sells protein isolate with a complete amino acid profile. On that subject a BCAA product would also be good instead. I am a fan of ZMA too... you can get some decent ones.

Other product that gives you a good kick is Norateen Heavyweight 2. Don't believe the rubbish they say (20 pounds in a few weeks) but it does make you feel good. But again the NO can really raise the intensity of your workout. And if your current one is working then cool. I personally just have some coffee if I want to feel an extra buzz before the gym - it's cheap and tastes nice.

Thats just my opinion but I am sure there are many out there who love the NO products.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 4, 2008)

By the way the BSN NoXplode was the 2nd top selling product on a very big site. It also won muscle builder of the year for 06 and 07. And that is against many other products (7000). I guess that is an indication it is one of the best NO products around. I haven't tried it though so can't say from experience.


----------



## mac762339 (Jul 7, 2008)

BSN also makes a product called Nitrix. What makes it different from Noxplode is Noxplode is used right before a workout . Nitrix is takin through out the day to keep a 24 hour pump. I agree with Elvia most products like this are a waste and I stay away from them. However I do Like the BSN line they have a great protien in the Sytha-6 and I have used the Nitrix and was very pleased with the results.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 10, 2008)

OzMonster said:
			
		

> Im currently using BSN NoXplode and am pretty please with it.i have recently started seeing a lot of new products popping up for example SAN fierce and the Gaspari Superpump, what products do you guys think is the best?? should i stay with the BSN or is one of the others better?
> 
> opinions guys? has anyone tried the others, if so what did u think??




Ive used them all pretty much in OFF cycle time.
The best Ive used was by sponsor platinum labz. 
it was a liquid solution and worked very well. Im not sure if they have introduced product to market yet or not.


----------

